#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Football Manager 2010

## shelby

Εδώ ο χώρος των μανατζαρέων. Ακούω γνώμες...

----------


## Evan

γμτ με πρόλαβες πιτσιρίκο
 CM2 όταν ακόμα ήταν σε dos και πάταγες space για να πάει πιο γρήγορα
έχω κολλητό που ερχόταν κάθε μέρα σπίτι αυτός barca εγώ real και πλακωνώμασταν.
Με το αποκορύφωμα έσκαγε σπίτι για να πάμε καμιά βόλτα το βραδάκι πήγαινε μόνος του στο δωμάτιο άνοιγε υπολογιστή για να κάνει μία μεταγραφή μέχρι να φύγουμε

----------


## howard_roark

ακόμη τα υπολογίζω με πολυπλοκες μαθηματικες εξισωσεις, γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως πέρασα περισσότερες ωρες σαν φοιτητης παιζοντας CM Italia (το θυμάται κανείς?)παρά διαβάζοντας ή σχεδιάζοντας. Ειχα παρει ενα compaq presario για να αρχισω να μαθαινω autocad για τη σχολη και αναθεμα αν δουλεψε πανω απο 50 ωρες χωρίς να τρέχει το CM

----------


## howard_roark

οχι λεω μια εκδοση του Championship Manager (δεν ξερω αν κυκλοφορησε στην ελλαδα, εγω τοτε ζουσα εξω) που ηταν η πρωτη φορα που μπορουσες να παιξεις με το ιταλικο πρωταθλημα. νομιζω ξεκιναγε το 92/93

τα παιδια που εβγαλαν το πρωτο CM, τον Paul και τον Ov τα ειχα γνωρισει απο κοινους φιλους και ηταν τελειως παλαβα τυπακια, το νου τους στο χαβαλε - αλλα ειχαν ταλεντο και τωρα εχουν μερικα δις ο καθενας χαχαχα

μην ξεχναμε γιατι εχω ακουσει πολλα κουλα και δεν θελω να μπερδευεστε, το σημερινο Championship Manager δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το παλιο. Αλλη εταιρεια, αλλο προγραμμα απλα ειχαν το δικαιωμα στο ονομα οταν μαλωσαν με τους προγραμματιστες. Η συνεχεια του παλιου καλου CM ειναι η σειρα "Football Manager".

----------


## shelby

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3C7_...eature=related 

Πάντως φέτος με έφτιαξε το manager.

----------


## koulosb

Κανω αποτοξινωση εδω και 4 χρονια..... γιατι ανοιξατε τετοιο θεμα..... λυπηθειτε με....

Μηπως να ξεκιναγαμε κανα πρωταθληματακι lan με τις ευχες του emichanikos?

----------


## Evan

> Μηπως να ξεκιναγαμε κανα πρωταθληματακι lan με τις ευχες του emichanikos?


τι είπες τώρα....

@κώστας ναι φίλε μου μπακαγιόκο και μπασινά τέλος

----------


## majakoulas

Το CM, το Myst(Reaven μετά), και το Age of Empires έχουν καταναλώσει το περισσότερο ρεύμα στο φοιτητικό μου σπίτι, έχουν περάσει όμως αρκετά χρόνια.
Εδώ και 8 χρόνια δεν έχω εγκαταστήσει παιχνίδι στο PC μου.
Αγόρασα το PS2. Το μόνο που παίζω χαλαρά σε ρυθμούς και συχνότητα και μόνο με παρέα είναι το PES2009, το 10 δεν το έψαξα ακόμα.
Αλήθεια έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς παραλληλισμό 2 PS για να παίζουν 4 ταυτόχρονα?

----------


## Evan

όπα δηλ κανείς δεν έπαιζε Civilization;

----------


## majakoulas

> Το reaven το έβγαλες χωρίς walkthrough?


Εννοείται, κλεισμένος επί 2 μήνες σπίτι, delivery φαΐ τσιγάρα και με το ζόρι με μαζεύαν φίλοι από το σπίτι για βόλτα

----------


## sundance

Max Payne,warcraft και Counterstrike.

Tα μεγάλα καψίματα κατά τη διάρκεια της φοιτητικής ζωής. :Cool:

----------

